

Apple Refurbished Web Scraper - d_mcgraw
http://danielmcgraw.com/2010/07/15/apple-refurbished-web-scraper/

======
joezydeco
I set up @macrefurb on twitter to do the same thing a while back. Not as
sophisticated, but it kinda works.

~~~
d_mcgraw
Very cool. I would like to see the implementation if you still have it.

~~~
joezydeco
I wired two websites together, iirc.

One was <http://refurb-tracker.com/> which puts out an RSS feed of changes to
the Apple Store refurbished area. I set up a feed to just watch Mac stuff (no
iPods or etc).

The second part was some site that fed RSS to Twitter. Hell if I can remember
where it is now.

This twitter account keeps gaining members and I can't change it anymore.
It'll probably outlive my other account on twitter.

~~~
joezydeco
Stupid me, should have looked at the actual tweets. I used twitterfeed to push
the RSS into Twitter.

